# New to the website



## Southern Wolf (Sep 16, 2006)

Just introducing myself to everyone and hope to learn some usefull info.


----------



## arnisador (Sep 16, 2006)

Welcome!


----------



## dubljay (Sep 16, 2006)

Tell us a little about your self.  Training, hobbies, ect.

Good to have you here.

Read, post, and be merry.


----------



## SFC JeffJ (Sep 16, 2006)

Welcome and enjoy!


----------



## Kacey (Sep 16, 2006)

Welcome and happy posting!  :wavey:


----------



## ArmorOfGod (Sep 16, 2006)

Hello & welcome to the group.

AoG


----------



## Jade Tigress (Sep 16, 2006)

Welcome to Martial Talk ~ Happy Posting!


----------



## Carol (Sep 16, 2006)

Welcome, Southern Wolf!


----------



## matt.m (Sep 16, 2006)

welcome


----------



## HKphooey (Sep 16, 2006)

Welcome to mt!!!!


----------



## Swordlady (Sep 16, 2006)

Welcome to MT, and happy posting!  :wavey:


----------



## KenpoSterre (Sep 16, 2006)

welcome!


----------



## Drac (Sep 16, 2006)

Greetings and Welcome to MT.....


----------



## Southern Wolf (Sep 17, 2006)

I train a style that my teacher calls Southern Wolf Boxing.  What I've learned so far is kind of a mixture of Wing Chung, Tai Boxing, and almost similar to some Jeet Kune Do practices.  I train pretty hard about four to five nights a week.  I've learned a lot since I've been studying this style Kung Fu.  I'm basically not training to fight other martial artists only but for people that I might meet on the street especially.


----------



## Jonathan Randall (Sep 17, 2006)

Welcome!


----------



## MJS (Sep 17, 2006)

Welcome to MT! 

Mike


----------



## Lisa (Sep 17, 2006)

Welcome! :wavey:


----------



## pstarr (Sep 18, 2006)

Welcome to MT!


----------



## Kanoy919 (Sep 19, 2006)

Welcome and Enjoy!


----------



## stone_dragone (Sep 19, 2006)

Greetings and welcome to MT!


----------



## Ping898 (Sep 19, 2006)

Southern Wolf,  Welcome to MT  :wavey:


----------



## bydand (Sep 19, 2006)

Welcome to MT!  Some of the friendlest people you will meet on the web I think.


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (Sep 20, 2006)

Welcome, Woof!


----------



## shesulsa (Sep 20, 2006)

Greetings! :wavey:


----------



## kelly keltner (Sep 20, 2006)

welcome


----------

